

LL vs. LR vs. GLR - zzkt
http://panopticoncentral.net/archive/2009/03/13/24813.aspx

======
cousin_it
A great example of the power of simple explanations. I wish more of math and
CS were taught this way. Right now those areas are overflowing with complex-
sounding simple ideas.

~~~
scott_s
The _what_ can be conceptually simple, but the _how_ is not. The
justifications for how we know that you can generate a parser for any LR
grammar, and what exactly that parser will act like, is more involved.

------
tptacek
Wow. I've written LL (handwritten recursive descent) and LR, and worked with
GLR generators, and apparently I didn't really understand why any of them
worked that way. This guy is amazing.

